# Bricked Nexus 7



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

I fooled around with the build.prop and now when it boots up I just get a blank screen.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

So does it show the Google when you boot up or nothing happens?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

*sigh......

Not to be "that guy" but seriously bricking a device means you F'd up so bad that when you hold the power button and any combination of the hard keys your device fails to respond even with a flashing screen... THEN you do so and plug into a windows computer and hear the ding, and another ding when you turn it on (meaning its attempting to power on the on fails).... THEN you might be bricked....

do some reading about fastboot and stuff and find out how to push the system files your looking for back over its very simple especially if you have the SDK or part of it installed. Chances are when you reboot you can go into the recovery (assuming your running TWRP or CWR) you can system wipe and reinstall the rom/system files....

Above all your not bricked... I'd bet serious money that without a baseband/radio it's next to impossible to brick a nexus device.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Altimax - yeah it's something like that. I'm still learning the fastboot commands. Here is what I have and what it will not do. It will power on just past the Google logo then onto a blank screen. I can flash CWM but have not got it to stay. For some reason (that I have not yet figured out) adb shell sais that it cannot find the device. I'm still learning. I have the factory image but I see thats for Linux.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> Altimax - yeah it's something like that. I'm still learning the fastboot commands. Here is what I have and what it will not do. It will power on just past the Google logo then onto a blank screen. I can flash CWM but have not got it to stay. For some reason (that I have not yet figured out) adb shell sais that it cannot find the device. I'm still learning. I have the factory image but I see thats for Linux.


If you have the System.img file you can go into the bootloader and then fastboot flash system system.img or something along those lines and itll flash the system partition. I dont have the device but it isnt much different then the Galaxy Nexus. Also you can go into the bootloader and then flash the recovery you want, boot into the recovery and then go ahead and flash a new system file.

There are a bunch of ways.... but your not bricked, not in the least bit....You may even be able to boot into the recovery and then adb push (stock build.prop) /system/build.prop and reboot... but i dont know if the recovery supports adb yet. Also ive had some success in pushing that file during the non-boot situation. Ive pushed a host of framework and system files on the black screen...


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> Altimax - yeah it's something like that. I'm still learning the fastboot commands. Here is what I have and what it will not do. It will power on just past the Google logo then onto a blank screen. I can flash CWM but have not got it to stay. For some reason (that I have not yet figured out) adb shell sais that it cannot find the device. I'm still learning. I have the factory image but I see thats for Linux.


Is the factory image a zip. With like a system.img, boot.img, etc?

Can you run adb reboot bootloader?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its a .tar file

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Make sure you have the correct stock image. Unzip that file to where ever your fastboot.exe is located on your pc. Probably c: android-sdk/platformtools.

In terminal on your pc cd to that folder. If you right click on the folder at the top of the window in win7 you can "copy address as text" then paste it into terminal/cmd. Easy peasy.

Adb reboot bootloader
Then fastboot flash all the files in the stock image.

Fastboot flash boot boot.img
Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
Fastboot flash system system.img

Then

Fastboot erase userdata
Fastboot erase cache
Fastboot reboot

Then you win

This is how it works on the gnex and xoom im assuming its the same.

How do you already have a nexus 7 if u dont know how to do this shit

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Or you can try just flash cwm recovery in fastboot then flash the rom in the development section using recovery.

Probably a better option.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Headcheese - Got it off craigslist. NO JOKE. dude sold me one from Google IO under $200.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> Headcheese - Got it off craigslist. NO JOKE. dude sold me one from Google IO under $200.


Nice. Super jealous.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got CWM recovery up.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got it. I had to redownload the nexus image file from google. First file was corrupt.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

headcheese said:


> Nice. Super jealous.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. I would kill someone (who doesn't know what they are doing with it) for an I/O version of the tablet...







jk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Agreed. I would kill someone (who doesn't know what they are doing with it) for an I/O version of the tablet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. The white is cool but I don't want an 8GB version.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Meh. The white is cool but I don't want an 8GB version.


8GB plus I think the white would start to turn over time, especially being exposed to the oils in your hands. I'd like one just to say I had a freaking Google I/O Nexus 7, but I'd prefer a 16GB.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

A case is really needed. Back of tablet is slippery. 8 gigs is really not enough

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

The only reason I want a white one is in order to dye the white orange and then have one sick looking nexus 

I hope multi colored backs come out


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> The only reason I want a white one is in order to dye the white orange and then have one sick looking nexus
> 
> I hope multi colored backs come out


CruzerLite is supposed to be making cases.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> CruzerLite is supposed to be making cases.


I don't think I'm gonna get a case to use much... I really want to be able to fit it in my pocket (the wife's nook color does and this is a bit smaller) and not have an issue. I want to physically change the rear case color


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I don't think I'm gonna get a case to use much... I really want to be able to fit it in my pocket (the wife's nook color does and this is a bit smaller) and not have an issue. I want to physically change the rear case color


I understand, but a case might be nice also.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody talked to iFixit? I know they already tore one down, I wonder if its as easy to replace that back piece as it is on the gnex?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

